# Cattleya walkeriana ‘Welcome Back’ AM/AOS



## Phred (May 21, 2020)

I couldn’t resist posting this tonight. It’s just opening and if you have walkers you know how that is. Dorsal up... dorsal reflexed... dorsal up... and so on. This is a pretty nice flower and I’m looking forward to making a cross with it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 21, 2020)

Nice!

Most walkerianas now are tetraplouds, so the hope is your other parent is not a diploid. Otherwise F1 triploids, though great flowers, will end the line.


----------



## Phred (May 21, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nice!
> 
> Most walkerianas now are tetraplouds, so the hope is your other parent is not a diploid. Otherwise F1 triploids, though great flowers, will end the line.


Good to know... I’ve got 70 or so. I guess I should try to figure out what’s what. I could post a list of my divisions if anyone might know some walker clone history.


----------



## abax (May 21, 2020)

walkers are my favorite Catts. and this one is quite beautiful.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 21, 2020)

Phred said:


> Good to know... I’ve got 70 or so. I guess I should try to figure out what’s what. I could post a list of my divisions if anyone might know some walker clone history.


Most likely any new seed based walkerianas from 2005 onwards (from US nurseries like H&R, Miranda or Brazil) are from tetraploid lines. And tetraploids have the thick substance and full petals that will not curl on aging. 

But never hurts to ask lol.


----------



## Phred (May 21, 2020)

My list of named walkers... the balance are unnamed crosses from Brazil.

‘ABC’ (var. coerulea)
‘Alejandra’ (var. flamea) (‘Dona Terezinka’ x self)
‘Alejandro’ (var. flamea) (‘Dona Terezinka’ x self)
‘Blanca’ (var. album) (‘Pinkie’ x ‘Pendentive’)

‘Blushing Beauty' (var. s/a blush)
‘Bruno’ (‘The Chairman’ AM/AOS x ‘Marjorie’ HCC/AOS)

‘Cabo Frio’ AM/AOS (var. tipo)
‘Chouju’ JC/AOS (var. coerulea)
‘Christiana’ (‘Kialauea’ x ‘Marjorie’ HCC/AOS)
‘Dayane Wenzel’ HCC/AOS (var. tipo)
‘Dominga’ (‘Kialauea’ x ‘Marjorie’ HCC/AOS) 
‘Dona Terezinha’ (var. flamea)
‘Estrada de Colina’ ????????
‘Estrela da Colina' HCC/AOS (var. tipo - 4N)
‘Gifu’ (var. aquiline)
‘Giselli’ (var. tipo) (‘SE43’ x ‘Hamana’)
‘Humberto’ ((‘Mirtha Isabel Oliveros’ x semi alba) x ‘Estrella Da Colina’)

‘Jairak’ (var. coerulea) (Japanese Mericlone)
‘Joan White’ (‘Pinkie’ x ‘Pendentive’) (var. album)
‘Josefina’ (‘Davina’ x sib alba)
‘Manhattan Blue’ (var. coerulea)
‘Michel’ (‘Pinkie’ x ‘Pendentive’) (var. tipo)
‘Orchid Eros Flare’ (var. flamea)
‘Pendentive’ AM/AOS (var. album) (Mericlone #1)
‘Pendentive’ AM/AOS (var. album) (Mericlone #2)
‘Pendentive’ AM/AOS (var. album) (Original)
‘Perfect Charm’ AM/AOS (var. album)
‘Perfection’ (var. s/a blush)
‘Reese’ (var. coerulea)
‘Sara’ AM/AOS (var. tipo)
‘Sebastian Ferrell’ HCC/AOS (var. tipo - 4N)
‘Serafina’ (‘Divina’ x ‘CH#3’) x (s/a x ‘Estrellada da Colina’ HCC/AOS)

‘Sidneia’ (var. album)
‘Sierra Storm’ AM/AOS (var. album)
‘Silva’ (4N)
‘Splash’ (var. s/a - 4N)
‘Sunset Valley Orchids’ HCC/AOS
‘SVO Passion’ AM/AOS
‘SVO Whopper’ (4N)
‘SVO’ (var. coerulea - 4N)
‘Thaty’ (var. album)
‘The Chairman’ AM/AOS
‘Tokutsu’ (var. s/a flamea)
‘Tokyo #1’ AM/AOS (var. s/a)
‘Welcome Back’ AM/AOS 
‘Yago’ (var. semi alba) (semi alba x semi alba)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 22, 2020)

Wow great collection. You must let us know your cultural tips. I have no success with them under lights.

I might suggest you ask Francisco Mirando or Roy T at H&R of some these plants in the list (other than the 4n ones you know). Benjamin Olivieros in Hawaii will know as well I am sure. Wakayama Orchids will also know for the Japanese cultivars. Good luck.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 22, 2020)

Very nice colour and form.
Very jealous of your plant list!!!!!


----------



## abax (May 22, 2020)

I'd love to see photos of all those walkers in your collection. That's
a very impressive group.


----------



## Phred (May 23, 2020)

Here’s a better photo.


----------



## Phred (May 23, 2020)

abax said:


> I'd love to see photos of all those walkers in your collection. That's
> a very impressive group.


 Here’s most of my collection... finally enjoying the weather outside.


----------



## PeteM (May 23, 2020)

Phred said:


> Here’s most of my collection... finally enjoying the weather outside.
> View attachment 20221



impressive. The dedication inspires.


----------



## Phred (May 23, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. I bought a leftover walker from a vendor as they were packing up to go... biggest orchid mistake I ever made. I was immediately hooked by the beauty and the scent of the flower. The rest is history.


----------



## PeteM (May 23, 2020)

Phred said:


> My list of named walkers... the balance are unnamed crosses from Brazil.
> 
> ‘ABC’ (var. coerulea)
> ‘Alejandra’ (var. flamea) (‘Dona Terezinka’ x self)
> ...



So if the war came, and you had to pack up and leave tomorrow with a small suitcase. Which 2 or 3 could you not leave behind?


----------



## abax (May 23, 2020)

Excellent way to grow Catts.


----------



## Guldal (May 24, 2020)

Gorgeous flower - and ingenous set-up!


----------



## Guldal (May 24, 2020)

Phred said:


> . I bought a leftover walker from a vendor as they were packing up to go... biggest orchid mistake I ever made. I was immediately hooked by the beauty and the scent of the flower. The rest is history.



First step walkering down the slippery slope!

(Bear with me, I couldn't help myself!)


----------



## abax (May 26, 2020)

*applause* good pun guldul!


----------



## setaylien (May 27, 2020)

Phred said:


> I couldn’t resist posting this tonight. It’s just opening and if you have walkers you know how that is. Dorsal up... dorsal reflexed... dorsal up... and so on. This is a pretty nice flower and I’m looking forward to making a cross with it.
> View attachment 20171


Award worthy!


----------



## Phred (May 28, 2020)

setaylien said:


> Award worthy!


Nope... lol


----------

